# New Law Requires Photo ID To Buy Some Drain Cleaners



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

New Law Requires Photo ID To Buy Some Drain Cleaners Â« CBS Chicago

The law, which took effect Sunday, requires those who seek to buy caustic or noxious substances, except for batteries, to provide government-issued photo identification that shows their name and date of birth. The cashier then must log the name and address, the date and time of the purchase, the type of product, the brand and even the net weight. 

:hair


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

In IN we have had to show ID for a few years now, too many people making meth with it.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Same here...been a few years.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I buy a jug of robic every time I go to Lowes. It keeps them stocking it, and I always have some on hand.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This doesn't surprise me at all, especially since it is an IL state law. In IL, we cannot buy strike anywhere matches because of the substance at the tip of the match used to make meth.

I buy bulk lye from Boyers in IL. I've had to sign a statement over 8 years ago with them that I was using it to produce soap as a CYA.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I buy my lye direct from a Chem. company. Before I even made the first purchase I had to prove I was an actual business etc. The dope heads really screw it up for those of us just trying to make a living.....

Cyndi; they are using MATCHES to make Meth????? What will they think of next....deodorant? uggghhhh


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Crazy, isn't it? Sodium Hydroxide, stuff they make the 'good' sinus medicine with, the chemical at the end of the strike anywhere matches....

And us living in Ill-Annoy where they love to take away our freedoms ... and folks have to wonder why I am so anti Democrat party after seeing and living with all our Constitutional Rights that party has taken away from the citizens of Illinois ....


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I will never live in Illinois again. I had to for a couple of years when I was in the Military, but never again. I don't even drive through the state if I don't have too. If I do I will buy gas in Indiana or Missouri. 

New York city is another place on the list that I will never travel to.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Tennessee too. Can't buy real sudafed here without showing photo ID and they make a copy of it for law enforcement. I used to use it, as it was one of the few things that really helped with my seasonal allergies, besides bendadryl. Now I heard they want to make it a prescription only med, which will of course, raise the price. Guess I'll just snort more salt water. I read somewhere that now that it's harder to get the stuff to make meth, the mexican cartels are importing it as fast as they can. Figures. It's BAD here in TN. I saw what used to be a beautiful young woman at the store last week and she looks like a filthy zombie now...really sad. So many children are in foster care because of it, many will never be "right" due to exposure of it.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

DYngbld said:


> I will never live in Illinois again. I had to for a couple of years when I was in the Military, but never again. I don't even drive through the state if I don't have too. If I do I will buy gas in Indiana or Missouri.
> 
> New York city is another place on the list that I will never travel to.


Add in Florida and California and that is my list.

worst case scenario you make your own lye.
Not convenient but possible.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Cyndi; want me to send you some matches?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Karla, Thanks. 

(and sometimes Paul) is in Indiana this weekend and will pick up enough for us this next year, so we're covered.

I did find some Diamond "greenlight" strike anywhere here in IL. They don't light worth a darn ... even when striking on the box!


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

All the products that require a signature and/or I.D. will need to cost more sooner rather than later. The Inspectors and paperwork shufflers will need to be paid (well) not to mention the cashier and the store. 

This of course will help the economy, ya' know. 

+ I did not realize that Illinois was still in the U.S.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I was going to ask if this wouldn't suppress minority soap makers, but that wouldn't be appropriate. 

Does anyone know what the shelf life of lye might be?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim, as long as you keep it dry, I think it would last for several years, if not forever. I have used some that was at least 4 or 5 years old, with no problems in setting up, or in the finished product.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

edcopp said:


> + I did not realize that Illinois was still in the U.S.


There is always hope that Cook County IL will succeed from the state of IL. Would make the state soooo much better.

Jim, It is a MUST that you keep lye dry. It will attract moisture and will begin to lump up.

I buy my lye direct from the manufacturer and use DrieRite in the container I keep the lye in.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

It's not lye, but when I was working at a Piggly Wiggly in the Florida Panhandle during the 70's if you want to buy more than 10lbs of sugar you had to show ID and be logged in a notebook. No one ever came to check the notebook. Holdover from the moonshine days. I can't believe any agency has a database of Lye buyers.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

danielsumner said:


> It's not lye, but when I was working at a Piggly Wiggly in the Florida Panhandle during the 70's if you want to buy more than 10lbs of sugar you had to show ID and be logged in a notebook. No one ever came to check the notebook. Holdover from the moonshine days. I can't believe any agency has a database of Lye buyers.


Wow, that's crazy! Hell, I'd have been in their database for sure, since I buy my sugar in 50lb bags! 

When I first started soap making, I was actually expecting a visit from some kind of authority, since I was living in a little crackhead town, and that's where I first started making soap. I had purchased lye, a scale and one other thing that I think are on a list of crap that drug addicts buy.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

hippygirl said:


> Same here...been a few years.


Where do you find lye? Because here in central Alabama it has been pulled off every shelf and I can't anyone to order it for me even with photo id. Would love to be able to get some without having to pay shipping to do it. Thanks, Kat


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

At a local gas station I have to show MY ID and fill in a log to buy # 1 Kerosene .
I was told it is to prevent people from buying and using Non Taxed K1 in there vehicles .
( Hint to Idiot in Charge of the Hess Station , On Road Diesel is .05 LESS ) 
Bandit


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Whisperwindkat said:


> Where do you find lye? Because here in central Alabama it has been pulled off every shelf and I can't anyone to order it for me even with photo id. Would love to be able to get some without having to pay shipping to do it. Thanks, Kat


If you're worried about paying more, you're wrong. You'll save money by having it shipped in to you. I paid about $1.67/lb by having it shipped (and yes, that includes shipping)... Beat that with a local source.


----------



## Jean in Virginia (Oct 5, 2008)

A year ago I paid 50 dollars for a 50 lb bag of lye from a local chemical company. I divide it up into 1/2 gallon canning jars with new lids. I've had lye that was 10 years old stored this way that still worked perfectly.

Just don't drop the jars....


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

For all of you who can't get lye locally, and ordering it in bulk is too much for you I suggest you checkout my Alternative lye thread. I have just about got the step by step procedure together for those of you who want to use as little as 4 oz of 50% or less lye solution. It uses two easy to get (without a hassle) chemicals, one for pools ( Soda Ash) and one for garden, or building ( Hydrated Lime). I estimate you can get 1 1/2 gallons of 50% lye for $5 of the chemicals.


----------

